# Soap not rinsing off



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm using the Walmart recipe, sometimes all veg, sometimes part veg part lard, and finally just lard. I always use the soap calc. I cure it for 3 weeks. When I use it it feels great but hard to rinse off, but skin feels fine after toweling off. Is this normal? Is it something unique to handmade soap? Could it be the lard? I was just about to order 50lbs of lard, but I will wait for your comments.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I, personally do not like the feel of lard based soap. To me it is how you describe, so I just do not use it and stay with my other oils (all vegetable based ones). I have not tried homemade/grown lard, only the commercial variety and there might lie a difference in that.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I made my soap with Lard and not only does it clean really well, it rinses off easily and leaves your hands really nice and soft. I'm using it in the shower, too. I have very sensitive skin and have never been able to use a bar soap until this stuff. Love it!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I've not had that problem, either.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't notice that with lard at all. At least half of my bars have some lard in them (I don't make an all-lard bar). Are you finding this with all of your soaps or just the all-lard one? What other ingredients are you using?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

In general, GM soap does leave your skin feeling like you put lotion on it. To me it is a smooth and silky feel. I do not feel any difference using lard or palm soaps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

Soft water and good soap will do this,, doesn't make a difference what is in the soap


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the good info, and fast too


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yep, lard makes GREAT soap...it's just that little label-appeal thing, but I've found that if it looks great and smells better, people will buy it no matter what!

I do have to mention that yesterday I was doing a festival and noticed a basket of "lye soap" on a vendor table who I was buying finger puppets for the grandbaby from. The bars were off-white and yellow/orange, hard as a rock, looked they had been broken and not cut, had a super-thick coat of ash, etc. They were packaged in a plastic fold-over sandwhich bag, and I picked some up to smell them...OMG! For the life of me, I can't figure out how people can make soap that awful...LOL


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I bet that the "yellow/orange" part was DOS...and that they used rancid lard to make the soap. Yuck.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I like lard soap better than all vegetable. I agree with Barbara: soft water and good soap.


----------

